# Memphis Tigers to Vacate 38-win Season



## Bubbles

> Memphis will be forced to vacate the NCAA-record 38 victories from its Final Four season of 2007-08 under former coach John Calipari because of NCAA violations, several sources told ESPN.com.
> 
> The NCAA Committee on Infractions will announce its findings in a 3 p.m. ET conference call from Indianapolis. Dr. Shirley Raines, president of Memphis, told The Associated Press the school will hold its own media conference shortly afterward.
> 
> In May, the NCAA accused Memphis of several major infractions under Calipari, including a fraudulent SAT score by a player, later revealed to be Derrick Rose, and more than $2,000 in free travel provided to Rose's brother, Reggie.
> 
> A source said the current Memphis program will not be penalized and will escape a postseason ban or loss of scholarships.
> 
> Memphis originally received the notice of allegations on Jan. 16 and appeared before the committee in June. The main academic allegation against Rose is that someone stood in for him during the SAT, even though the NCAA Eligibility Center later cleared Rose to play.
> 
> Calipari, Memphis' coach at the time of the alleged infractions who is now the head coach of Kentucky, told ESPN.com's Andy Katz on Wednesday that he wasn't aware the report would be released Thursday.


http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/news/story?id=4410862


----------



## TM

haha. = cheating isn't a big deal

people are unethical and lame decisions like this tell those unethical people that following the rules isn't _really_ that big of a deal

the NCAA is pathetic


----------



## kansasalumn

I do not care if they cheated or not, that was one of the greatest NC games ever I have seen.


----------



## Nimreitz

Who cares? We still remember the Fab Five and all of their accomplishments despite all of those wins being "vacated". Such a fake punishment.


----------



## Dre

This has always been a pretty stupid punishment...as if it erases a season from the public's consciousness. I guess it hurts the university that they can't advertise it around campus..but Cal is gone as well as most of the the important players on that team, and all they had was their memories anyway.


----------



## cpawfan

Which school will get punished when he does it at UK?


----------



## BlueBaron

cpawfan said:


> Which school will get punished when he does it at UK?


Hopefully Memphis or UMass.


----------



## TM

calipari doesnt cheat


----------



## roux

this does nothing for me


----------



## BlueBaron

TM said:


> calipari doesnt cheat


Now we can agree on something. :lol:


----------



## cpawfan

TM said:


> calipari doesnt cheat


How do you type so well with your fingers crossed behind your back?


----------



## Dornado

what else would they do? Punish the current team?


----------



## Nimreitz

Dornado said:


> what else would they do? Punish the current team?


Take away scholarships, take games off TV.


----------



## Diable

You call it a lack of institutional control and you fix it so that everyone knows you'll make them regret it if they engage in academic cheating.This thing probably isn't over either.Someone has to explain why Rose was admitted to Memphis on a test score he got in Detroit...Someone else is involved in that aside from Derrick Rose.Who does he know in Detroit who could arrange for someone else to take his SAT?Calipari definitely knows people in Detroit...And not particularly savory people either.

You wonder if some nosey person in federal government might not look at this and decide it looked like interstate fraud.The fact that it occurred in two states makes it a more serious issue legally.


----------



## LionOfJudah

Only team punished here is the Longhorns who lost to the Tigers that year... :rant:


----------



## TM

*NCAA vacates all reason with Memphis ruling*


> Memphis didn't make a Final 4? Or win 38 games? The NCAA is a joke yet again, Mark Kriegel says, and John Calipari's the one laughing.





> So should I expunge the memory as well, to pretend that Mario Chalmers' three-pointer, the famous shot that sent the game into an extra period, never happened? And what of the fans from, say, UCLA, who traveled to Texas to get beat by a player who, it now turns out, shouldn't have been playing? Derrick Rose had 25 points, nine rebounds and four assists while holding the Bruins' Darren Collison to 1-of-9 shooting. I'm sure Bruins fans would love to forget that. Maybe it would help ease their pain if the NCAA reimbursed them for the price of their tickets to the vacated games.
> 
> Actually, it's easier to pretend these games never happened than it is to imagine the NCAA parting with a cent. This game's all about money, which brings me back to Calipari.





> How was he to know that Derrick Rose didn't take the SAT himself? How was he to know that Rose's brother received $1,713.85 in illicit benefits from the university, including free transportation, lodging and meals?
> 
> Apparently, it was too much for Calipari to say: "Hey, Derrick, what's your brother the AAU coach doing on our charter flights? How's he paying for it?"
> 
> Or to wonder why a Chicago kid — who had already failed the ACT three times — finally qualified for college eligibility by taking the SAT 283 miles away in Detroit?


----------



## kansasalumn

why was Cal not punished? He was recruiting Rose, he sign with Memphis. Sampson made recruting violations and the punishment followed him to Indiana which he did the same thing. COach Cal did cheat at Mass and then he went to Memphis after NBA, and he cheat there. It should follow Coach C as well.


----------



## BlueBaron

If Cal did cheat at UMass or Memphis, and I'm not saying he didn't cause I don't know and nobody else does either...  he was never caught cheating. Sampson got caught because he was stupid.


----------



## TM

hahahaha... i actually wouldn't mind seeing cal do this

http://www.zagsblog.com/2009/08/27/moore-sets-in-home-visits-releford-to-visit-2/


> One minute on Wednesday, Calipari said he didn’t pay attention to the barbs. The next, he discussed how painful the situation has been for his family. His angst was evident when asked about the way he’s been portrayed by the media.
> 
> “There’s [one] guy I don’t like,” Calipari said. “I know he’s a scoundrel. If I keep reading it, I’m going to punch him right in his mouth if I see him. So I’m better [off] not reading it.”


----------



## BlueBaron

Forde has a history with Cal's daughter???? Really? Interesting. I know I'd like to punch him right in the mouth too.


----------

